# 1.6 8v crossflow megasquirt help.



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

got this 1.6 101hp engine from a MK3 golf standing in my garage that i thought about putting in my mk1.
then i will be building a new megasquirt for it, as its missing the original harness and ECU.
going to run it stock with no mods at first to learn the tuning of megasquirt.
then to the question
wich mods should i do to the MS to make things come up and go fast?
distributor ignition with hallsensor


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

in other words im going to solder the ecu my self and im looking into not adding every mod that i dont need, just the basic things to get it up and running fast. 
most likely im going with MS2 with 3.0 board


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

I recently finished a v3 board, if you follow the instructions, it'll all fall together and the mods will be done as needed. The v3 bd has the extra stuff built in that the v2.2 bd needed extra mods to handle.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 1.6 8v crossflow megasquirt help. (langgard.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *langgard.net* »_got this 1.6 101hp engine from a MK3 golf standing in my garage that i thought about putting in my mk1.
then i will be building a new megasquirt for it, as its missing the original harness and ECU.
going to run it stock with no mods at first to learn the tuning of megasquirt.
then to the question
wich mods should i do to the MS to make things come up and go fast?
distributor ignition with hallsensor

Since it's a Mk3 engine it should have a crank mounted trigger wheel. 
If it does I'd use that and go VR for rpm input. That way you can use the distributor and a single coil or add 2 BIPs and go waste spark if you want.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

havent looked to close but since this is an european engine i don`t think theres a crank mounted trigger wheel, to bad :/


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

is there a sensor in the block below the distributor? this is where the factory sensor is for the crank trigger on the crank. or you can look to see if your distributor is 4 window or 1.


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

Check you distributor to see if it has 4 windows or 1 window on the trigger wheel. In order to use the dizzy for spark with MS it needs to have the 4 window wheel. If it doesn't fear not as you can retrofit the dizzy with the wheel from an earlier style distibutor.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (entrojetta)*

If there's no trigger in the block, it has to have a four window distro trigger.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

i have had a closer look on the engine now








it had a internal trigger wheel (under a lot of dirt







)
so MS2 on v3.0 board then? what other parts will i need to do this easy?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (langgard.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *langgard.net* »_i have had a closer look on the engine now








it had a internal trigger wheel (under a lot of dirt







)
so MS2 on v3.0 board then? what other parts will i need to do this easy?


A wiring harness. I like the DiyAutotune one but the RS autosport harness is fine too!


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

i was thinking a little. 
a friend of mine have a ms1 extra (2.2 i think) thats set up for hallsensor(4window distributor) on a 16vT
can i use this with some small mods or as it is? hes not using it as he never got a car to put the engine in, so i get the ms supercheap if i can use it?


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

and do i have to change TPS or throtlebody?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

To use the 2.2 you either need to install a 4 window distro, or build a VR conditioning circuit. Generally swapping in the distro is easier, but I don't know the availability of those parts in your area.


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

as long as the TB has a TPS you are fine.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (entrojetta)*

MS doesn't need a TPS. It does make some things easier to set/adjust. I ran my car w/o a TPS, but found I could do "overrun" easier w/ the TPS.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

the unit looks like this atm


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

sorry







i see that it has v3.0 board. missinformed by my friend







so can i use this with the trigger wheel without any big modifications?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yes, very easy. Just different jumpers on the bottom of the board to use the VR circuit.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone have a wiring diagram i can use?


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

and picture of where to place the jumper wires?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

Its all in the Mega Manual assembly instructions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.extraefi.co.uk/Draw...m.pdf
this one looks right to me







correct me if im wrong


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

exactly what point should i jumper? do not want to destroy something. mod for wastedspark coil is in place as i got the parts with the unit.
so there is only the wiring harness and the jumpers i need to solve now


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

Tachselect to VRIN
VROutInv to TSEL (MS2 can use VROut to TSEL)
Phil's diagram for the VR sensor is correct.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks. 
phils i s the one that built the unit also so i feel safe about using it


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

having a hard time finding shielded wire here. can i wrap it in aluminium foil and heatshrink the signal cable from the cam/wheel sensor. or should it be fine without shielding?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Try looking for tinned copper braid like this: http://www.action-electronics.com/braid.htm


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

i think i found a cable i can use today








headgasket and bolts are ordered so i can mount the engine togheter in a couple of days and start with the wiring harness







.
the window on the distributor, where shall it line up with the hallsensor? at TDC?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (langgard.net)*

If you line the rotor button with the notch when the motor is at tdc, the trigger angle is 60deg. Double check and adjust once running with a timing light.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

the "back" of the rotor not the conductor side of the rotor? against the notch on the dist?
and everything else at tdc?
sorry to ask so much but there is just too much difrent info from reading other pages and the megamanual, nobody seems to write the same things


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The conductor side of the rotor should point at the notch in the distro body with the motor @ tdc. Trigger angle to 60, adjust trigger or distro once running to sync.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks








i think today is the day to fire up the soldering iron and make some wiring harness ;P
the temperature outside is -30ºC/-22 ºF


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

remove tachselect to XG1 and jumper it to VRIN
what about the other one that goes from IGBTIN to the top of R26?


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

done with soldering the jumpers now








also fixed the mess in the proto area.
removed the second spark driver as i wont be using it.
nothing more i should do to the board? so i can mount it together again and start with the harness?


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

started to hack up the harness used on the 16vT and the orginal 1.6 harness now








what settings shall i use when setting up decoder wheel in megatune/tunerstudio?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

First trigger on tooth 3 and a trigger angle of 78 rings a bell.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

ok, i will look a little more on it when i get to connect the squirt in the car.


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

it`s so cold out now, the engine has used about 2hrs draining itself of 2liters of oil


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

spliced together some of the ms harness with the oem harness







using a ohm-meter to figure out where the wires go








BTW the engine code is AFT, i dont know if you guys have this in the states? 1.6 74kw
i think the engine i pretty the same as the ABA except its a 1.6








since the mk1 orginally have a 16vT mounted i gonna use the diesel 02A i allready have in the car, a little overkill for the 1.6? oh yeah


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

digging a little more in the bag with the stock harness i found out that the stock harness has shielded cables for the vr-sensor








i just ask here as i dont want to start another thread








does the exhaust manifold on crossflow and counterflow use the same bolt pattern?


----------



## langgard.net (Jul 14, 2007)

what to do with IGBTIN to the top of R26? nothing?
EDIT: im gonna start reading some more







a little search and i found out what i does










_Modified by langgard.net at 8:50 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (langgard.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *langgard.net* »_
does the exhaust manifold on crossflow and counterflow use the same bolt pattern? 

on 8V US spec cars, yes.
i would assume the same for you.


----------

